# ZCO - Zelos Resources



## imajica (17 May 2006)

Company has just announced a deal with Gujarat NRE, one of India's largest coal companies.

This could be the catalyst to take the company from an exploration junior to a mid tier mining producer.

Market Cap: only a meagre 5 million (with 25 million shares on issue that are tightly held)

The mine has a reserve of 100 million tonnes of coking coal (200 million tonne resource). The company is expected to pump in $65 million to develop the mine, which is likely to start production in 2007. 

Once production starts, in 6 months to a year  I can see the shares in ZCO hitting $1.

Definitely one to watch


----------



## imajica (19 May 2006)

Apart from this new deal with India, they will be beginning a feasibility study regarding their nelson bay river coal project. As soon as this is announced the share price will take off. They are run by an experienced team - only about 25 million shares on issue (a meagre 5 million market cap). soon u will see a market cap of 50 million and a share price of $1.

good time to buy atm IMO


----------



## imajica (25 May 2006)

Looks like the acquisition of the avondale project is full steam ahead + they are conducting a feasability study of the nelson bay river project after promising projections!

you would have to be mad not to be on this one!!!


----------



## kariba (28 May 2006)

Fantastic little opportunity here IMO ... current SP barely covers their cash in bank!!!!!!

Then there are all there other prospects!

NOW .... massive coal mine & becoming Gujarats Aussie vehicle .... 50cent is an easy short-med target.

Cant lose on this stock! 


cheers


----------



## blobbob (29 May 2006)

There market cap is 8 million @20c if you count the shares escrowed or fully diluted then Market Cap is 16million. if they were $1 and all options were exercised then they would be capped at $80 million,


----------



## imajica (29 May 2006)

New Era Dawns for Avondale pit
By PAUL McINERNEY
May 26, 2006

AVONDALE Colliery was given a new lease of life yesterday after mining crews broke through 20m of concrete and fill, which had sealed its portal for more than 20 years.

"It's just like opening a time capsule, you don't know what might be found," Gujarat NRE managing director Rajendra
Sahay said moments after the first investigation team emerged from underground.

What the six-man team found was a pit largely intact and in good enough shape for the Indian coking coal producer to go ahead with the next phase of a three-year plan that could see the colliery producing up to 1.5million tonnes a year.

"Today, the roof didn't cave in or waters come flooding out, and after 20 years that's a milestone in itself," Mr Sahay said.


----------



## dreilly (30 June 2006)

interview with Wesley Harder, CEO on brr. 

http://www.brr.com.au/event/ZCO/1767/12292


----------



## imajica (8 July 2006)

a very informative and comforting broadcast. the next twelve months should be very interesting indeed! they stated that the Cethana gold project suggests a similar geological structure to the hugely successful RIDGEWAY deposit in NSW currently being mined by Newcrest. (44 Mt at 2.6 g/t Au and 0.82% Cu) this works out at about 3.7 million ounces of gold and a substantial amount of copper. Of course nothing is ever a sure thing but it sure looks promising. Combine that with their JV with Gujurat and their low market cap and you have one undervalued stock.


----------



## imajica (11 July 2006)

up 13 % today on fairly low volume. the market is finally starting to take notice. 

http://www.zinico.com.au

the skies the limit for this company over the next 12 months


----------



## doogie_goes_off (1 June 2009)

Changed name to Gujurat Minerals NRE (GNM.AX) - Final accounts look very shaky. Liquidation not far away? $46M of Current liabilities and $16M  or so current assets and only $1.5M in cash.


----------

